# Boot Quicksilver 500 SF, Jeanneau Cap 400



## Roosterfish (6. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit diesen Booten. Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand einen Bericht dazu abgeben könnte.
Gruß
Roosterfish


----------



## Roosterfish (12. April 2008)

*AW: Boot Quicksilver 500 SF, Jeanneau Cap 400*

Kann tatsächlich niemeand etwas dazu sagen??

Roosterfish


----------



## Stefan660 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Boot Quicksilver 500 SF, Jeanneau Cap 400*

Hi Roosterfish,
was möchtest du denn speziell wissen. Bin ein Quicksilver 500 SF Boot mit einem 40PS Mariner mal kurz gefahren auf der Maas. War mit 40PS ziemlich flott unterwegs.





Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Boot Quicksilver 500 SF, Jeanneau Cap 400*

neu oder gebraucht?


----------



## Barschangler (13. April 2008)

*AW: Boot Quicksilver 500 SF, Jeanneau Cap 400*

hallo also zum quiksilverboot kann ich dir nur eines sagen ist echt geil das ding. hab mir dieses jahr im februar genau dieses gekauft. fahre es mit einem 18 ps tohatsu aussenboarder. das geht ab wie sau. befahre damit den rhein und komme ohne probleme überall hin. das boot kommt sehr schnell in gleitfahrt auch bei niedriger geschwindigkeit. ist sehr geräumig so dass das fischen mit 3-4 personen kein problem darstellt. das einzige was negativ ist sind die halterungen für die ruder. weil ich diese meinen anpassen musste. (bohrung zu dünn musste ich auffeilen) aber sonst sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## Roosterfish (13. April 2008)

*AW: Boot Quicksilver 500 SF, Jeanneau Cap 400*

Hallo Leute,

Danke für die Infos. Ich wollte nur einmal Eure allegemeínen Erfahrungen hören, da ich kurz vor dem Kauf stehe, und zwischen beiden Booten schwanke.

Roosterfish


----------



## Barschangler (19. April 2008)

*AW: Boot Quicksilver 500 SF, Jeanneau Cap 400*



Roosterfish schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Danke für die Infos. Ich wollte nur einmal Eure allegemeínen Erfahrungen hören, da ich kurz vor dem Kauf stehe, und zwischen beiden Booten schwanke.
> 
> Roosterfish


jou kein problem und hau rein alter!:vik:


----------



## Roosterfish (23. April 2008)

*AW: Boot Quicksilver 500 SF, Jeanneau Cap 400*

Mache ich. Habe mir die Jeanneau Cap 400 zugelegt und sie am letzten Wochenende auf der Müritz getestet. Ein schönes, flottes Boot, gut zum Angeln mit zwei Personen geeignet.
Bei starkem Wind sind zwar die Einsatzmöglichkeiten beschränkt, aber dann macht das Angeln ohnehin keinen Spaß mehr. Ansonsten kommt es schnell ins gleiten und liegt gut im Wasser.

Roosterfish


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (23. April 2008)

*AW: Boot Quicksilver 500 SF, Jeanneau Cap 400*

da empfehlen alle das quicksilver und dann kauft er das andere..

warum ast du nun das genommn?


----------



## Roosterfish (26. April 2008)

*AW: Boot Quicksilver 500 SF, Jeanneau Cap 400*

Ich habe anderswo auch gute Infos zur Jeanneau erhalten.
Das Quicksilver, das ich im Auge hatte, war leider schon verkauft.
Ich habe die Jeanneau inzwischen schon getestet. Ist ebenfalls sehr leicht und hat gegenüber dem Quicksilver den Vorteil, daß es über Stauräume verfügt. Ich habe einen 30 PS - Yamaha dran und damit ist es wirklich spritzig. Die Jeanneau liegt super im Wasser und kommt fast direkt ins Gleiten. Für zwei angelnde Personen ist die Jeanneau super geeignet. Meist werde ich es ohnehin mit meinem Sohn benutzen. Mit drei Personen wird es sicher ein wenig eng. Da wäre das Quicksilver wohl besser.
Letztlich bin ich aber sehr zufireden mit meiner Entscheidung.

Roosterfish


----------

